
A Man from Eritrea - anthilemoon
https://www.madisontaskett.com/the-man-from-eritrea/
======
rendall
Fun fact about Eritrea: it and the United States are the only two countries in
the world that require its citizens to pay income taxes while living and
working abroad.

------
rendall
Marvelous story. I would like to know more about this man from Eritrea.

